# F.H. Cowden Harrisburg Jug



## hansmc (Feb 13, 2011)

I picked up this jug at an auction on Friday night. I though it was a decent one because of the color and condition. Its about 11" tall and is stamped F.H. Cowden Harrisurg. It is in great shape with no cracks, chips, or any kind of damage. I usually assume that jugs from Pennsylvania arent big money without cobalt decoration. However I see that a F.H. Cowden jug a bit larger, but the same shape, just sold on ebay for $400. Was that just a fluke?, or is this a rare PA jug? If any of the PA collectors or stoneware collectors on here know anything about the rarity or true value of this jug I would greatly appreciate it. I would be interested in selling it or possiby trading for squat sodas.
 Thanks in advance for any info.
 -Hans-


----------



## hansmc (Feb 13, 2011)

Here is a side view to show the shape and handle of the jug.


----------



## David Fertig (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm no expert on pottery, however I have seen a lot of Cowden.  I can't say why this one went for $400.  Only one bid, so my guess is it was a fluke.

 The color of yours is very nice, but in my opinion it's not anywhere near a $400 piece.

 Just my opinion.
 Dave


----------



## hbgpabottles (Feb 13, 2011)

Dave is  correct. Your Ovoid jug is from 1887 to 1895. FH Cowden's wares were noted for stenciling as decoration. Pretty plain and mostly stenciled for merchants. Your jug has a standard FH pumpkin slip. Nice example...


----------



## hansmc (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks, I assumed that one was a fluke, but I dont know anything about PA stuff. I see there is the same jug on ebay right now with a little damage with a starting bid of $75 with no bids. If anyone is interested in this jug let me know, it doesnt fit into my collection, but for $20 I thought it was worth a chance.


----------



## Jim (Feb 13, 2011)

You did OK for 20 bucks. It is a fairly common piece, as the other guys said, but I would have grabbed it for that price as well. I have an F.H. Cowden crock that I dug with the same pumpkin color.  ~Jim


----------



## ConsDigginVids (Feb 13, 2011)

I have done research of the pottery, hopefully this is helpful...
 The expansion of railways in the 1850s â€“ 1860s had a profound effect on pottery manufacturing plants. Pottery plants established their factories near railways for cheap and easy transportation methods as well as obtaining stoneware clay from New York and New Jersey. Harrisburg contained a population of 7,500 as late as 1850. Frederick Hatton Cowden was in charge of the pottery plant along with Isaac Wilcox. Cowden and Wilcox over a period of nearly 60 years sought a large market for their artistic and wide variety of stoneware. It was widely marketed in parts of Maryland, Virginia, and West Virginia. Cowden & Wilcox was known as Cowden, Wilcox & Co. from (1867-1873). In 1872 the company became known as Cowden and Wilcox due to F.H. Cowdenâ€™s death. Although these changes never were reflected in the stamps of the pottery. While F.H. Cowden was serving in the civil war, Isaac Wilcox remained in business and also included making Redware from 1860-1870. Strangely the Redware pieces were never marked or stamped. In 1889 John W. Cowden a son of F.H. Cowden assessed as a potter. In the late 1890s he changed the stamp of the pottery to F.H. Cowden & Son. By 1900 major changes affected the pottery businesses. Due to Michael J. Owens invention of the automatic bottle machine, the demand for pottery declined. To avoid going out of business they entered the building material field. In 1904 John W. Cowden bought his motherâ€™s, brotherâ€™s, and sisterâ€™s shares in the business for $5,625 and became the sole owner. The business expanded in a radius of 75 â€“ 100 miles of Harrisburg. At one time 2700 grocery and general stores in central Pa sold wholesaled pottery. Crocks ranged from 6 cents, and Jugs ranged from 15 cents. In 1915, Cowden discontinued the pottery production in Harrisburg. He sent the molds to Roseville, Ohio and then the finished pieces were sent back to Harrisburg. Joe Budding bought the business from John Cowden in 1924.


----------



## div2roty (Feb 13, 2011)

I've seen really high asking prices for those types of jugs before and never understood why.  Its still an attractive jug and $20 isn't much for an antique stamped jug.  Here is one of my cowden and wilcox items.


----------



## ConsDigginVids (Feb 13, 2011)

great looking jug, crocker farm sold one with a bird on a nest for about 11,000


----------

